# Triplet Preg w/Vaginal delivery One at 22wks



## amjordan (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I need some opinions on this one.  We have a triplet pregnancy and the mother delivered one at 22+ weeks that was a live birth.  She has retained the other to fetuses hoping to carry to term.

My initial thought was to bill the delivery only code.  What do you all think?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Mar 24, 2009)

*vaginal delivery*

WoW! I've never heard of that!! Interesting scenario. First I thought, do the global delivery, but then the patient is still pregnant and you wouldn't receive payment for the rest of the pregnancy and have trouble with the other 2 deliveries. 
So, I think I agree with you, delivery only for this one and then code global when she delivers again with second delivery. You will probably have to submit documentation. (Only a guess, but I would certainly question this one)!!! 
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## mmunoz21 (Mar 25, 2009)

I had similar scenario happen in FLorida the mom had Twins.  I billed delivery only, and when the second baby was delivered I sent the documentation from the first delivery in order to avoid the denials.....


----------

